# Reel Worthless at it again today



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

according to facebook myles and crew are 1-1 with about a 40# ling in the box:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

Dang they are killin em. Keep it up guys:letsdrink

I want to get down there:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

well we started the day right within first thirty minutes caught a fish and didnt see another one the rest of the day. Didnt seem like anyone really saw much . Real cloudy all day . Fish ate an eel and weighed 42 pounds which sounds like another daily prize.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Got to jack my first fish of 2010 and boy did it feel good!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good fish Travis..Heard ya got it before I headed off the big dock to work..


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

> *Freespool (3/24/2010)*Got to jack my first fish of 2010 and boy did it feel good!


you got to jack him up twice!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (3/24/2010)*Got to jack my first fish of 2010 and boy did it feel good!
> ...




Travis Chokey Mcmack?oke


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (3/24/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (3/24/2010)*Got to jack my first fish of 2010 and boy did it feel good!
> ...


Ouch...


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Myles...he was just trying to make the moment last a little longer...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

was a circle hook involved?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I just wanted to relive the moment! I guess the eel was fouled and pulled out the first time but he was quick to eat again and I lit him up the second time. No a circle hook was not involved


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work Fellas...I am Jealous!!!


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

> *kingling (3/24/2010)*was a circle hook involved?


Ben, if a Circle hook had been involved Travis would have caught it on the first try!!

Congrats guys, keep it up!!!! :bowdown:bowdown

Phil


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good job Travis. Seems like you finally got the curse off the voodoo rod.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Ryan, that rod doesnt come on the boat anymore it is aonly allowed on the pier and is still cursed. Im going to do my best to lift the curse tomorrow


----------

